# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Any off-road bike driving tips!!!

## KindaichiShota

Thinking to go on a off-road bike trip for 2 weeks.
Need suggestion what to do for preparation..

----------


## certvalue111

hello...Adjust Your Clutch Lever For Two-Finger Operation.
In Sand/Silt/Deep Stuff, Speed Up And Lean Back.
If You Think You Might Need Something, Take It With You.To Turn, Push The Bike Down.
Adjust Your Clutch Lever For Two-Finger Operation.
In Sand/Silt/Deep Stuff, Speed Up And Lean Back. 
If You Think You Might Need Something, Take It With You. 
To Turn, Push The Bike Down.
Stand Up
Weight The Inside Peg
In Corners, Sit As Far Forward As Possible

----------


## wheelzonrent

check out your head lamp , shockers would be in excellent condition, breaks ,
RPM of bike should be in Normal as per bike condition.

----------


## wheelzonrent

check out your head lamp , shockers would be in excellent condition, breaks ,
RPM of bike should be in Normal as per bike condition.

----------


## LamontDuvall

Riding where there’s little traction (off-road) is totally different from riding where there is a ton of grip (the street). Recently I have read an article in write my essays services they stated that we should not try to trail brake, it’ll simply wash out the front.

----------


## wesleyjones

Bike servicing is most important before off road biking and wear helmet when you travelling.

----------

